# Skipping school tomorrow?



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

I feel very unstable right now, vulnerable.
I'm nervous, but continue with my cognitive exercise which calm me physically, not intellectually which I find to be the problem. I am pretty shifty right now, feeling unsure about my feelings but what I am sure about is that I want to skip school tomorrow...
The dilemma being that once I miss a day or two of school, the emotions tend to build, then double, then triple as I avoid the situation.
It leaves me distressed and unwilling. I am much too aware of my situation but my emotions get the best of myself.
Last two weeks have been a complete wreck with my studies so that's why I feel like giving up for a few more days...

Sometimes I spend up to five hours on the subway reading a book as to avoid getting to school. I reeaally want to skip tomorrow but I know that no good will come of it. Conflicting emotions. The voice of reason versus my anxiety...

Sound like any of your situations ?
I'm much too shy to talk to guidance counselors or even walk into the office (oh dear...). I'm not sure what to do and Monday approaches by the minute !! H-Help ? Suggestions ?


----------



## FLOWERchild (Nov 6, 2010)

i have had this problem forever it seems 
the pending question should i go, or should i just lay in bed all day
well i say go. because if you dont go its going to make going on tuesday harder. 
the more days you skip the harder it is to go back. 
you should really let a guidance counsiler know about your anxiety. 
i recently did and they are really understanding .
they will talk to your teachers not to point you out in class, call upon you 
or force you to do speechs and projects infront of the class. 
i know its hard to be strong but just try .


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

I guess that is what it comes down to then.
Hunting down the councilor, wherever the hell her office is, and talking...
Maybe it'll take a damn while but yeah, you are totally right.
I think fairly clearly but I guess my shyness and laziness just gets the best of me. (Maybe I'll go at lunch 'r something)

Thanks FLOWER ; u ; 
It counts for emotional support as well as helpful kick in the butt [grateful]


----------



## FLOWERchild (Nov 6, 2010)

your welcomee  
there are so many days that you and me will probably just want to stay at home forever
but we just have to get out there and do what we have to do
we may not be happy but we can sure as hell try to be . 
it just takes time


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

;; u ;; Yes sensei.
I've gotten away with lying about going to school so many times,
Gotten away from trouble too. I'm actually pretty lucky but I feel that luck running out.
_I-I have to change my ways !!_
It's the light at the end of the tunnel I guess ~


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah, I think it's best you go to school every, despite your feelings. You'll probably regret not going later in life.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I was only a year older than you when my anxiety issues really took a hold of me. It all started with avoidance behaviour in school. I still battle this as a university student and although I feel like a total hypocrite in saying so, it's best you go to school. Avoiding classes or tests only lead to further headaches and anxiety later on. Though it feels like it's against every instinct right now, it IS best to face what you need to.


----------

